# Lumberjocks from Tennessee ???



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I was just wondering how many LJ,s from TN. were on here. I see a lot from Texas and Kal-e-fornea. Maybe if there are enough we could have a get together sometime?? I'm from Livingston, (actually a little wide spot called Okalona--hence OKwoodshop) dp


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I know where Livingston is…I am from Chattanooga.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm from Delaware, a little east of you, betwen the two big bodies of water.

I hope you find some WoodWorking buddies. Go to this link it is a pushpin of all LumberJocks that have setup a workshop on thier profile.

You can zoom in and see who has setup a workshop in your area.

Good Luck

This is also a good idea for everyone to set up a workshop if only to get your name on the map. You also need to give a general address (City, State)

Above the map is a button called List View. It give you a list of all LumberJocks and their address. I see a couple that just have TN and so they don't have a push pin on the map.

I just noticed something else. There are 13 pages of woorkshop in the push pin view. My workshop is in the 13th view. Meaning I probably set up my workshop in the early stages fo this web site, The find all of the pushpins for Tenn. You will need to look at all of the pages and then zoom in to your state.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably be a lot faster to search "Workshops TN"


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

THanks for the info. I haven't taken pics of my shop yet so haven't put it in. Will have to get this done.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in Cleveland .. .. about 25 min from Chattanooga


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I may have to burn one of my socks and smoke 'em out. LOL


----------



## rherring3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Arlington here. Just 10 miles East of Memphis.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

well so far we are spread out pretty good, guess that way we aren't fighting over the same boards LOL. I'm goin to light the other sock now.


----------



## ejv (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in Nashville about 15 minutes south of downtown.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

glad to hear from you Eric. I checked out your projects. nice boxes and that mirror is awesome.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll add this to the eMag … rather than setting those socks on fire.. gasp… lol


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am not far from you at all. I live in Smithville Right next to the Warren and DeKalb county line. I work not far from you in Cookeville close to the HS there. I want to get out your way one weekend to check out the Flea Market on 111. I rebuild old woodworking tools as a hobby and want to see what I can find out that way. I looked through your pictures and noticed you make rocking horses. Are you the fellow who comes to the Smithville Jamboree and sells them? There use to be a fellow who made them in Sparta .


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I am near Cleveland, north of Chattanooga.


----------



## BrianK (Oct 23, 2009)

Smyrna here. About 15 minutes south of Nashville. I would love the opportunity to meet my fellow Volunteers.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

glad to hear from everyone, we may have to try a get together soon, maybe some where near the middle. Hope to hear from more woodworkers soon. Ms debbie thank you I'm all out of socks and the smoke detector won't quit. LOL---Hey tennwood and fuzzy you guys are real close. Know each other? I would like to see more of ya'lls projects.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the eMag is a wonderful thing 

you need more socks before winter arrives?


----------



## doorslammer (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm in Cookeville. Looks like there are a handful of us in the middle Tennessee area!


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

I live in Mt Juliet just east of Nashville about 25 miles.


----------



## TexCoats (May 15, 2009)

30 minutes NW of Nashville


----------



## Gio (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, now we havew south central TN covered or as they say around here "MIddle TN". I'm in Pulaski just off of the 65 slab. Been transplanted here 15 years from "Middle Colorado". Moved here for 2 reasons: 1) it doesn't snow here in July and 2) veggies have enough oxygen to grow in the garden. I too need to get pics of the shop on my profile. SO off I go to take some.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm 35 minutes north of Nashville…

I'm pretty new to this stuff, so although I'm on this lumberjocks site, I don't consider myself a true lumber jock yet.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if its not to bad a drive i would consider coming from central alabama…would be worth it to meet with the lumber jocks in the area…....and i do owe karson a dance…so you might have to make the trip karson…


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

rbterhune, I don't think it matters how long you been woodworking or on this site. all you have to do is love woodworking everyone has to be new sometime. These guys will make you feel welcome I gaurantee. there are a lot more woodworkers in this area hope we can get a meeting sometime


----------



## RogerHJR (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in Tri-Cities, TN (North-East Corner). I have been trying to get my shop going, been too long!


----------



## patshwigar (Jun 6, 2006)

*well i am 85 miles from cleveland. only problem is it is cleveland ohio.

so how far is livingston from sevierville tenn?

i have relatives in sevierville.*


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Pat sevierville is about a hundred miles east of livingston. there at edge of the smokey mountain tourist traps,near pigeonforge(DOLLYWOOD) and Gatlinburg. Beautiful country.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Grizzman, you and Karson would be welcome at any Jocks picnic. especially if you dance.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Your state is so long fron the east to the west. If you had it in the eastern portion I might be interested.

I'm always up for a dance.

I might even be able to get Greg3G to come. I think his bro lives there


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

An east side and a west side would be okay with me, I'm in the middle so I could go to both. Kool-aid an fried chicken!!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

willy3486, they have a few venders with old tools and you can stop in algood on your way up there at a little consignment store across from mcdonalds, they had several old tools last time i was there. haven't been to the smithville jamboree in several years, gave most of my rocking horses to grandkids and friends kids. sold a couple on LSN.


----------



## BrianK (Oct 23, 2009)

Just an idea. But I beleive there is a "WoodWorking Show" in Nashville on December 12-14 at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel. I beleive they might provide a space for us to hold a 1st Annual Tennessee LumberJock Meet-n-Greet. Here is the link to their website:

http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/ADMINVIEWONLYTESTPAGES/NashvilleTNDec1214/tabid/84/Default.aspx

And here is the contact page: http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/Contacts/tabid/99/Default.aspx

Thoughts?


----------



## Gio (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to say that the Woodworking Show was last year,('08). They didn't come to Nashville this year. It was a good show, was able to pickup some harder to find supplies and now have sources. I hope they come back in '10.

UPDATE:

The closest they'll get this year is Huntsville, AL April 23-25th ('10)
@ Von Braun Center, South Hall 1 - 700 Monroe St. Huntsville, AL. 35801

In fact this is the last show of the year for the '09-'10 schedule.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

According to their website, they had a show in Nashville this past weekend ??


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I just moved into eastern TN (Maryville), just south of Knoxville. There is an Eastern Tennessee Woodworkers Guild that meets in Maryville the first Monday of odd numbered months. I just moved here in mid-November so haven't attended a meeting yet but plan to attend the January one.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I grew up in Alcoa, and I still consider myself an East Tennessee boy even though I have lived in Atlanta for the past 20 years. If I could ever get my wife to agree to it, I would move there in a heartbeat. GO VOLS!!!

Hey, tnwood, my best craft show this year was the Foothills Fall Festival in Maryville. It is an excellent three day show. I will be back there next year.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in Mount Juliet, TN just east of Nashville. Come on over and visit some time!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in Kingsport, about a mile South of the Virginia state line. I also spend as much time as I can in Ten Mile, TN. It's South of Kingston (mile 352 exit on I-40). I lived in Nashville in 1998-99, and Memphis 1999-2000 and Cookeville off and on from 1998 to 2001. So, I've seen most of Tennessee. In the summer you can find me on any lake in Tennessee, Virginia, North Carolina, or Georgia.


----------



## pbeamtn (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in Knoxville. Just joined LumberJocks today after stumbling across this thread. Good to know there are others in the neighborhood.


----------



## jaedwards575 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this is kinda late, but im from Lebanon, which is east of Nashville, next to Mt. Juliet.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Never to late, glad to hear from you. hope we can all get together this summer. I am looking in to a picnic in the cookeville area. Would that be central enough for everyone??? I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

I just moved to Bell Buckle in February and look forward to possibly meeting up with some of the local LJs.
I'm still learning my way around the area and trying to find local suppliers which I'm sure will come with time.
I actualy have a shop to work in now (a shared shop) and just finished a twin bed for a friend which I hope to post in the next day or so.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

great to hear from you Jeff, Looking forward to seeing those pics.


----------

